# Turkey starts attacks on Kurds



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well that didn't take long. Just a couple days after we betray the Kurds and pull out of Syria. The genocide begins. Shelling and air attacks are sending panic throughout the general population. After we remove our security force of 100 to 150 US troops.

https://www.newsweek.com/turkey-attack-syria-allies-us-troops-1463948


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, if they were itching for genocide I'm glad our boys were safely on their way home. They don't seem to be a patient race, and if we would have stayed longer they would have fired on our troops, also.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Well, if they were itching for genocide I'm glad our boys were safely on their way home. They don't seem to be a patient race, and if we would have stayed longer they would have fired on our troops, also.


They wouldn't have attacked with us there. They are attacking because we said we wouldn't do anything. Man you twisted that around.

Fun fact, trump owns two big hotels in Turkey. It seems like he's helping Turkey. Interesting

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mish said:


> They are attacking because we said we wouldn't do anything. Man you twisted that around.


I align myself more with Clint Eastwood's view on 'safety.' He opined, _"I have a very strict gun control policy: if there's a gun around, I want to be in control of it."_

I simply do not trust anyone who is not an American. I was in college when the Vietnam War was raging, and I saw some of the boys who came home. I'm against this "policemen of the world" gibberish. If Habib and Jose' want to shoot it out I don't see the need for American soldiers to be there, at all.

I just heard some statistics on events circumventing the 9/11 tragedy. We had 7,000 of our people related to this event injured or killed. Why do we have to get involved in everything?

Edit: My reasoning is simple. Our soldiers are not simply in one or two locations. The usual comment is that fully 39 countries are at war in any given time. Not only could we sustain casualties, but I'll bet a chocolate chip cookie there is a lot of American war production finding its way into foreign combat zones.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If all it took was a 100 of our troops to stop this sitting there doing nothing. It's a small price for peace, IMHO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I align myself more with Clint Eastwood's view on 'safety.' He opined, _"I have a very strict gun control policy: if there's a gun around, I want to be in control of it."_
> 
> I simply do not trust anyone who is not an American. I was in college when the Vietnam War was raging, and I saw some of the boys who came home. I'm against this "policemen of the world" gibberish. If Habib and Jose' want to shoot it out I don't see the need for American soldiers to be there, at all.
> 
> ...


None of what you said is relevant to the situation.

Erdogan has better sense than to attack a place where there is an American presence. That is why he didn't bomb the Kurds while our troops were among them. He now attacks them because out troops are not there. Again, we abandon those who sided with us.

You were in college when the Vietnam war was raging. Did any of your professors teach you about the Montagnards?

Erdogan wants to be the new Caliph. Mean anything to you?

This has nothing to do with the U.S. being the world's policeman. This is a matter of the U.S. government betraying those who allied with it. Again. Seems to be a track record.

Obama and Hildabeast created ISIS, pure and simple. The region is unstable because of Obama and Hildabeast. That doesn't change the facts on the ground for the Kurds, now.

Turkey is not our friend and it is not our ally. The Turkey of today is not the same Turkey that entered NATO in 1952. Today, Turkey is more akin to those who pursued the murderous genocide of the Armenians.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Denton said:


> None of what you said is relevant to the situation.
> 
> *This is a matter of the U.S. government betraying those who allied with it. Again. Seems to be a track record.*


I believe this is what Mattis was alluding to when he stepped down as Secretary of Defense.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My reasoning is simple. Whether debaters believe this or not, but Trump is here to run the USA, not the Volga River. Our Army was created to protect our borders, not haul maple syrup from Canada. And our tax payers are bilked to run the government, not buttress up triple pane glass for Moscow winters.

Yes, foreigners get killed in skirmishes and wars with other foreigners. Again, why should that affect us?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Kurds in Syria are recognized by the U.S. as being a terrorist organization. They are not the same Kurds as in Iraq. I for one am tired of U.S. lives being lost in worthless wars. I have spent two years of my life in Iraq, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia. Trump is right on this and anyone thinking differently is not thinking "clearly."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NOP (Not Our Problem)

Sorry to hear that, sucks to be in the middle east amongst a bunch of evil muslimes.

Best to bring our troops home, protect our border so that none enter, and wait for them to kill each other.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Syrian Kurds are Marxist-Communists AND muslims. They are not our ally either. Yes, they fought ISIS for us as long as we provided the hardware. But just because they are the "enemy of my enemy" does not make them "our friends" or ally.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> The Kurds in Syria are recognized by the U.S. as being a terrorist organization. They are not the same Kurds as in Iraq. I for one am tired of U.S. lives being lost in worthless wars. I have spent two years of my life in Iraq, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia. Trump is right on this and anyone thinking differently is not thinking "clearly."


Who do they terrorize?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Who do they terrorize?


I heard that piece of info on Hannity two nights ago. My understanding was that the U.S. got into bed with the Syrian Kurds to get rid of ISIS and to counter Russia/Assad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> My reasoning is simple. Whether debaters believe this or not, but Trump is here to run the USA, not the Volga River. Our Army was created to protect our borders, not haul maple syrup from Canada. And our tax payers are bilked to run the government, not buttress up triple pane glass for Moscow winters.
> 
> Yes, foreigners get killed in skirmishes and wars with other foreigners. Again, why should that affect us?


Not hard to figure it out. I made it clear in my post and I didn't wander down to the banks of the Volga while smearing maple syrup is n window panes. 
Don't doubt that I know the purpose of our military. It isn't just a theory to me. I have also studied the constitution and the history upon which it was crafted. At the same time, I also understand the concept of cleaning up one's own mess and I also understand that it is wrong to use people for one's own purpose and then discard them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I heard that piece of info on Hannity two nights ago. My understanding was that the U.S. got into bed with the Syrian Kurds to get rid of ISIS and to counter Russia/Assad.


I understand why we allied with the Kurds, but who do they terrorize?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> I understand why we allied with the Kurds, but who do they terrorize?


I do not know, just passing on what I have heard. If you find out, let me know.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I do not know, just passing on what I have heard. If you find out, let me know.


"just what I heard"
Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Lookup Trump's biz ties to Turkey. He's tight with the leader. Those lives are going to be lost for his financial gain.

Trump is now literally shooting people in the street and people will defend him. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> to use people for one's own purpose and then discard them.


I'm not advocating that. In the long run I feel that American soldiers enrich the indigenous people they meet, even if it's to build them the first sanitary latrine they have ever laid eyes on.

I would ask for some slack on why I feel this way. As you know, I am a grad from UW-Madison. That university usually has an enrollment of 40,000 students. For the sake of debate, let's suppose you walk onto campus and find every student shot, tortured or blown up. My guess is that such a scene would at least break your heart.

But let's further suppose that you also met me, inconsolable, and wandering among the dead. The only thing I say to you is, _"There really are 13,000 more..."_

You cannot unring a bell. I cannot forget that I got a cushy education while 53,000 boys--the same age as myself--died in Vietnam. At that point it is not a debate, it's an endless funeral procession.

Guilt will pile up. I never applied for a student deferment or any other "get out of Asia free card." I was surprised to learn that the lottery number for boys my age was about 135, and my number was 280.

Oh, and I should tell you about "the book." When I wander through the aisles of B&N, there is a book I always see. One boy looks directly into the camera, and in effect right at me. It's a book about Vietnam. I have no idea who the boy is, whether he made it home or died in country.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wait! Mish! Let me get this straight. Are you saying that because Trump owns a couple of buildings in Turkey he is going to allow the Turk army to slaughter civilian Kurds? And because he owns these buildings he is friends with Erdogan?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mish said:


> "just what I heard"
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol at least quote all of my words instead of just cherry picking. Typical lefty. I would think you would approve of "just what I heard" given how much BS lefties faithfully believe despite the facts.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mish said:


> Lookup Trump's biz ties to Turkey. He's tight with the leader. Those lives are going to be lost for his financial gain.
> 
> Trump is now literally shooting people in the street and people will defend him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


TDS without question.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump is the most thoroughly investigated POTUS ever. Before office and during office and not a single crime discovered. Lefties hate facts.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think Mish drank the kool-aid.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Wait! Mish! Let me get this straight. Are you saying that because Trump owns a couple of buildings in Turkey he is going to allow the Turk army to slaughter civilian Kurds? And because he owns these buildings he is friends with Erdogan?


That's what I'm saying. There is a video of the where Trump is actually talking about his towers in Turkey and how he has a lot of conflicts of interests. I will continue to look for the video. I'm on my phone and it's a pain. 
This man is self serving in every way. Hmmm, if we had his tax returns we might be able to rule this type of stuff out. BUT, he is fighting that in every way possible.

Ok, beyond my crazy comments about his biz stuff. How can you be supportive of a president that makes this type of decision without communicating with anyone? Oh and he announces potentially deadly policy changes via Twitter. Stable genius, my ass. =)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think Mish drank the kool-aid.


I might have, but so did you. You have blinders on and can't see any wrong doing, ever.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Chiefster23*, people pick sides for a myriad of reasons. My wife picks the potential winners of a football game by who has the snazziest helmet. Let's be honest, there's a murderer inside all of us.

I've known my wife for 40 years. If some idiot hurt her, I would barb-wire him to a fence and slowly slice him open over a four day period.

Mish has found a reason (or a pang) for disliking our current leader. Eh, I've know a few MC enforcers and thought they all had a screw loose. But then, a good leader should be hated. If he sucks up to his followers he will always make the "safe decision."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The majority of Kurds are Sunni Muslimes and derive from a nomadic tribe in the middle east. A very small % of Kurds are Shiite Muslimes. Less than 1% are Christian and Jewish Kurds. The majority of them live in Turkey with others in Syria, Iran, Armenia, and other parts of the Middle East. They have their own language. 

They do not have their own country or their own centralized leader. Simply put, they are a Tribe of people who live in many different countries. Kurds have been "repressed" by the Turks, Iranians and Iraqi people. And as Inor put it, they are the enemy of our enemy.

I do not wish for $1 of my taxes to go to defend any Kurds nor put any of our men and women in harms away. 

These people have been fighting each other for centuries and they will continue to do so forever.

Leave them and everyone else in the middle east alone. Let them cut each others heads off. Protect our own country and if they or any others decide to bring their nonsense here to the US, SMITE THE SOMBITCHES DOWN WITH GREAT FURY.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mish said:


> I might have, but so did you. You have blinders on and can't see any wrong doing, ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ah Mish! You are so wrong! Personally, I think Trump is a jackass. He is certainly no "stable genius". The only thing bigger than his ego is his mouth.
Now, all that said, he has done a lot of good for the common working man in 'flyover country'. But you are never gonna agree with me on that.

I don't think Trump screwed the Kurds over a few buildings or a few million $. I think Trump withdrew our troops to make good on his campaign promise. Unlike you, I have spent a lot of time in a few middle east countries so I actually know a little bit about what I'm talking about. These different tribes (peoples) hate each other and are never going to make peace with each other. NEVER! I don't much like the fact that we are screwing over another ally, but the alternative is that we keep troops committed here basically forever. Now many advocate that we DO just that...... keep troops in harms way indefinitely. That's all well and good unless that particular troop in harms way happens to be your husband or son and he winds up dead. But I don't expect you to agree with me on this either.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Leave them and everyone else in the middle east alone.


I agree. This premise dates back to a book called "The Games People Play." One of the chapters is called something like, _*"Let's You and Him Fight."*_

Now, if an American soldier got on small boo-boo on his elbow, I would happily wire every bridge amid the Kurds and Turkey with the most fragile C-4 I could find.

I'm a great Sean Connery fan, _"...If he brings a knife, you bring a gun..."_

Obviously a simpler plan would be to have American soldiers reside in a proper place, like 'duh, that would be 'America.'


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

While I want our troops out of that Middle East hell hole of a snake pit, I am as well, more then willing to concede that Trump, once again handled the situation badly. Deciding foreign and military policy via twitter and not consulting the experts beforehand is reckless and dangerous. I fear as well, his ego and mouth will eventually, one day, bite off more then we want to chew. Despite Trumps rhetoric to the contrary, he is not the smartest man in the room. (I have my doubts that he is not even the forth or fifth smartest in the room) While I agree with some of his policies and he has done some good things with the courts, economy, etc., I don't like him nor do I trust him.

As far as the Kurds are concerned, they were intimately aware of the geopolitics, where they are, and the position they were in. Yet they were willing to be the enemy of thy enemy knowing the possible outcomes. While I definitely think their situation could have been handled better, (A negotiated exit would have been preferable) do we necessarily commit troops to their well being for eternity? Would they not put a knife in our back if the opportunity presented itself in the future? No and yes respectively. 

The ME is a never ending quagmire and I have seen no answers in the 60 years I have been on this planet. How much longer do we immerse ourselves in a futile never ending endeavor? Write the words "Middle East" on a couple of hundred nuclear missiles, point them in that direction, and tell them to keep their stupid silly non ending tribal wars to themselves. 

P.S. I think in reality we will never, truly, be out of the ME. As well, I am still of the opinion that when and if WWIII starts, it will come out of that hell hole the Middle East.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Prepared One*, no one is as skeptical of our "leaders" than me. Having said that, I have found that while we might find these men "foolhardy," it takes a guy with a superior spine to state his position and lead us out of fear and into a prepared peace.

Think of George Armstrong Custer. This man was foolish, a braggart, and got 110 soldiers killed for nothing. If he failed at anything it was his in his discourse to his superiors about his views on westward expansion and American Indians. Yes, he got his butt handed to him, but it doesn't mean he wasn't correct.

Up until a few weeks ago, we had American soldiers in the violent areas of the Middle East. This is a "lose/lose" proposition and even I would have pulled out our soldiers after consulting the tea leaves. If the entire Middle East burned to the ground what, if anything, would happen to America?

I believe nothing has happened or will happen. What we buy from foreign countries comes primarily from China and Japan. Our 'friendly' allies are England, France (maybe) and Germany.

Again, when it comes to the Middle East I think the best advice I give is, "_If the boys wanna fight you'd better let 'em_."

The United States is now oil independent. It's time to let the idiots decide their own fate.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Nothing to see here.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh Mish! LOL. You’re going to use a 7 year old tweet from Ivanka to prove Trump is killing Kurds for money? I’m done here. It’s impossible to have a rational discussion with a lefty.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Chiefster23*, well, guy, this is where I show my true colors--it's my beliefs, not just my jacket.

I find nothing wrong with killing garden-slugs for money, in fact, I champion that cause. One of my old favorite TV shows was about a bounty hunter and his travels with a business he built with his mother. Let's fact it, the cops cannot be everywhere.

There are literally thousands of dangerous criminals who have either escaped jail or served out short sentences and went back into violent crime. So what if some bounty hunter or legitimate citizen kills them?

One proviso, it's not like on TV for you and me. Massad Ayoob wrote +30 years ago that even a righteous shooting will cost you +50 thousand dollars and several court appearances. And losing your firearm for all time is just part of the equation.

But this is our modern society. Sadly, we're the ones that built it.

I've got it pretty cushy. I know a lot of cops and I've seen the "holding cells" used for guys awaiting bail release--from the inside (gulp). Yeah, a cold hot-dog is a lousy lunch, but there's no law I know of that states the menu must be a concierge equivalent.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Denton*, I mentioned the Vietnam War because of the impact it had for me as a college freshman at the age of 18. I not only got spoon-fed the ideals of the hippie protestors, but I saw the veterans who came home and went to college on The G.I. Bill.

I never did understand why God made me a biker and not a representative of the boomer era. I think it gave me a unique perspective. I was never a hippie and never a soldier. I could talk to both sides--and I did that several times--and listen to their points of view without a steadfast personal slant.

Now here's a laugh. Of the 40,000 students of that era, I found that I was only one who carried a knife--which actually came in handy in an art class, of all places.

The hippies hated knives and the vets were tired of carrying them. In every situation, I was the only one who had a cutting tool.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were being flippant but you are probably right when you said there's nothing to see.

Today's Turkey is not the same Turkey of 2012. Erdogan was and is evil but evil doesn't present as evil when it starts working. There's no reason to believe Trump had any reason to consider the geo-political situation in Turkey. After all, he built buildings. He wasn't a political policy-maker.
I know; that isn't as pithy as a meme, but more accurate.

At any rate, Trump would be making a lot more money had he not become president. Unlike most politicians who enter "service" no wealthier than I am but quickly become rich, Trump had nothing to gain by becoming president.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Help me out on this one Mish,

Best I can tell is that Trump Towers Istanbul is a "Private Label" venture for Trump Orgainizations, not owned by Trump O. at all. The buildings appear to be owned by a Turkish company.

So, I'm not to clear on why this would motivate Trump to pull out American Troops?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Help me out on this one Mish,
> 
> Best I can tell is that Trump Towers Istanbul is a "Private Label" venture for Trump Orgainizations, not owned by Trump O. at all. The buildings appear to be owned by a Turkish company.
> 
> So, I'm not to clear on why this would motivate Trump to pull out American Troops?


You are correct @Slippy. Before becoming POTUS Trump had branded himself so well he didn't even have to build the hotels anymore, instead, people just paid him to put his name on it.

But, you know, the media has a narrative put forth by their masters and the puppets refuse to pull back the curtain and see the truth.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Help me out on this one Mish,
> 
> Best I can tell is that Trump Towers Istanbul is a "Private Label" venture for Trump Orgainizations, not owned by Trump O. at all. The buildings appear to be owned by a Turkish company.
> 
> So, I'm not to clear on why this would motivate Trump to pull out American Troops?


You are correct @Slippy. Before becoming POTUS Trump had branded himself so well he didn't even have to build the hotels anymore, instead, people just paid him to put his name on it.

But, you know, the media has a narrative put forth by their masters and the puppets refuse to pull back the curtain and see the truth.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Help me out on this one Mish,
> 
> Best I can tell is that Trump Towers Istanbul is a "Private Label" venture for Trump Orgainizations, not owned by Trump O. at all. The buildings appear to be owned by a Turkish company.
> 
> So, I'm not to clear on why this would motivate Trump to pull out American Troops?


You are correct @Slippy. Before becoming POTUS Trump had branded himself so well he didn't even have to build the hotels anymore, instead, people just paid him to put his name on it.

But, you know, the media has a narrative put forth by their masters and the puppets refuse to pull back the curtain and see the truth.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

_"Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!"_

Best information I ever got from a teenage girl who turned into a drug-laced, middle-aged, former singer.

I also learned something else. I was watching "Shogun" one night and an episode where two dozen Samurai immediately encircled their leader. Reminded me on how we used to protect our prez.

...everything old is new again...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

_"Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!"_

Best information I ever got from a teenage girl who turned into a drug-laced, middle-aged, former singer.

I also learned something else. I was watching "Shogun" one night and an episode where two dozen Samurai immediately encircled their leader. Reminded me on how we used to protect our prez.

...everything old is new again...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Despite Trumps rhetoric to the contrary, he is not the smartest man in the room. (I have my doubts that he is not even the forth or fifth smartest in the room) While I agree with some of his policies and he has done some good things with the courts, economy, etc., I don't like him nor do I trust him.


Depending on the room, Trump could be the smartest man in the room. If we are talking about a rubber room for example... Or the lobby at the retard ranch... :vs_laugh:


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

There in nothing inherently wrong with not being the smartest person in the room, as long as you are taking advice from the one who is.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

We'll be back within a year. The Hell that is the Middle East will always draw us back in.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *@Prepared One*, no one is as skeptical of our "leaders" than me. Having said that, I have found that while we might find these men "foolhardy," it takes a guy with a superior spine to state his position and lead us out of fear and into a prepared peace.
> 
> Think of George Armstrong Custer. This man was foolish, a braggart, and got 110 soldiers killed for nothing. If he failed at anything it was his in his discourse to his superiors about his views on westward expansion and American Indians. Yes, he got his butt handed to him, but it doesn't mean he wasn't correct.
> 
> ...


If I understand you correctly, we agree on the Middle East. It could be covered tomorrow in a sea of mushroom clouds, so much the better.

As for Trump and Custer, Trump is an impetuous child, as was Custer. I give credit to Custer for being brave, but that may have been due more to his lack of attention to detail and graduating last in his class at West Point then any sense of bravado. Neither listened to their advisors, both thought more of themselves then the people in their command, both men where poorly thought of within their own ranks, and both where not the smartest men in the room. Being a leader is not simply declaring yourself a genius, stating you have a plan, and then marching into the fray haphazardly. That may win you a medal, but it will get you and those that follow you dead. A great leader? No, I think not.

While I agree that our troops need to be out of that snake pit and the Middle East as a whole can reside in hell, Trumps exit strategy for a our troops in Syria and the fate of the Kurds was, as is most of his decisions, clumsy, short sighted, and naive.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> There in nothing inherently wrong with not being the smartest person in the room, as long as you are taking advice from the one who is.


That's the trouble, Trump doesn't.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

double post


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Depending on the room, Trump could be the smartest man in the room. If we are talking about a rubber room for example... Or the lobby at the retard ranch... :vs_laugh:


In a room with AOC???? :vs_lol:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I've known my share of 'leaders,' and I sincerely believe they are cut from the same cloth. Let me explain.

A leader is a leader because when the dust settles he has the job of getting innocents and non-combatants to a place of safety. To accomplish this he might have to "encourage" these innocents to quit bitching and put one foot in front of the other. The root of the problem is that most modern people have never gotten so much as a bloody nose from a fist fight, much less the dangerous ilk that will murder you for simply being in the way.

Give you a fer-instance. I made a recent friend who is just a few years younger than myself. He wanders around the mall in a fog. When I pointed out to him that he usually sat where an area drug-dealer sat, he commented, "_I'll sit where I want..._"

Tough talk, but an incredibly stupid practice. He views himself as a free citizen when drug-dealers view him as a living, breathing witness. This is our modern world. You can complain all you want, but even a brain-dead gang banger hits his target 10% of the time.

A few weeks ago I pointed out to some of the cafe' staff that their rear most section was a drug supermarket.

The barista nodded, and sighed, "Yes, we know..."


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Different Kurds. The PKK was Obamas allies, like the Iranians were. There are different sects of the Kurds, and the ones Turkey is going after is not our ally.
The Peshmerga are our allies. So, we did not abandon our allies the Kurds.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> So, we did not abandon our allies the Kurds.


Funny you should use the word "abandon." Consider this.

When the USA has floods, fires in California, riots in the cities, and Mexican criminals crossing our boundaries, have you ever heard anyone say, "_Thank goodness Kurds are here with food and extra soldiers..._"

When we have problems our NATO 'friends' never show up with a helping hand. And let's not kid ourselves, most of southern California could use a real infusion of European police. Certainly the farmers of Europe and Britain have surplus crops, why don't they feed our families in Appalachia?

We have poor people who do not get the daily caloric amount of food. Many have not seen doctors. Tens of thousands of Americans cannot read. Every one of our central cities looks identical to the Nazi ravaged areas of Poland.

I'll contribute to universal CARE when the poor of America are fed by our "allies."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Some light...
Apparently the initial links didn't work.

Try these.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/25/world/middleeast/turkey-kurds-syria.html

https://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2019/10/11/five-things-you-should-know-about-the-kurds/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Different Kurds.


Oh, that will make it easy! Someone in Immigration should call The Packers!

When we play a home game, the Packers wear a green jersey and the visitors wear white.

So when the American Department of "_Come On In, Nobody Cares_" sees a potential vagrant they can give one set of Turds a blue jersey and the other set of Turds a red jersey.

This will also help us CCW boys in Wisconsin. When the Turds rob one of our 'Stop n' Robs' we'll see the red or blue jersey, thank goodness it's not an African American and their entire cadre' of racist attorneys, and just blast the interlopers.

America! What a country! We have the 2A...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Just explainig difference in Kurds we support militarialy. The Russians and Chinese support PKK.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

WARNING! THE VIDEO IN THIS LINK IS GRAPHIC!

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...vilians-from-cars-and-shoot-them-all-in-syria


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, this is why I think all Americans should be armed and taught to shoot as part of their high school education.

Being a kid is bad enough, but being a scared kid is worse. I'm sure many of you found it amusing that me and my ilk carried knives to school. Laugh if you want, but a switchblade knife in one's pocket finally got many boys to exhale.

There will always be factions and bullies and one group ambushing another. If you think the teenage gangs of the 1950s were bad, you should see the inside of Asian and black gangs. (And would someone explain to me why this ethnic demographic always goes to the "food court").

My wife is a teacher, and she tells me the demographics have not changed. Sure, the lingo is different, but the game is the same.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Denton, this is why I think all Americans should be armed and taught to shoot as part of their high school education.
> 
> Being a kid is bad enough, but being a scared kid is worse. I'm sure many of you found it amusing that me and my ilk carried knives to school. Laugh if you want, but a switchblade knife in one's pocket finally got many boys to exhale.
> 
> ...


Huh? What the hell are you saying?

First off, we all carried knives when I was a kid. The black girls carried razors and their inability to control their emotions too often made the school's hallways slick with blood.
Amusing? No more amusing than any other tool.
In most of the cars in the school's parking lot had rifles and shotguns in the trunks, back seats or in gun racks of trucks. This was the norm.

Still, this has nothing to do with the fact that our "Ally's" troops are murdering people, unarmed civilians, while on patrol.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is how the president expected things to go?










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> WARNING! THE VIDEO IN THIS LINK IS GRAPHIC!
> 
> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...vilians-from-cars-and-shoot-them-all-in-syria


SO many country's have done this crap. Reminds me of the Japanese in Nanking, and the stories they sent back, pictures etc of the killings.
What is the root cause of these killings? These are subhuman people killing people like this..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Turks/Ottomans have been genocidal POS since they became Islamic (long before middle ages). They tried to invade/convert/subjugate Europe, many times.

Never should have been part of NATO

They need a few neutron bombs, lobbed over on their side of the border. Make the "exclusion zone" on Turkish land. Dump the ISIS POS on their crap hole country.

Trump done FUed on this one.


----------

